# Swamp Music Selections for Party.



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Below is a Mix I put to CD for a Swamp Party- A little bit of something for all kinds of people. ...

Born on the Bayou - CCR
Cheap Motels- Southern Culture on the Skids
The Legend of Wooly Swamp-Charlie Daniels Band -
Zombified- Southern Culture on the Skids
Six Feet From the Edge- Creed
Bad Moon Rising- CCR
Good Thing- Fine Young Cannibals
The Devil Went Down to Georgia- Charlie Daniels
Haunted House- Jumpin Gene Simmons
Monster Mash
Somebodys Watching Me- Rockwell and Michael Jackson
I'm Your Boogie Man- KC and the Sunshine Band
Mama Don't Dance & Your Daddy Don't Rock & Roll - Dr. Hook
If I Said You Had A Beautiful Body(Would You Hold It Against Me)-Conway Twitty
Sea Of Love
Long Cool Woman ( in a Black Dress) - CCR
Hungry Like the Wolf- Duran Duran
Walk like a Camel- Southern Culture on the skids..... 
Wild Thing- The troggs
Voodoo Cadalliac- Southern Culture on the Skids
Run Through the Jungle- CCR
Love Potion # 9- The Clovers
Struggle-Ringside
The Swamp Witch- Jim Stafford
Theme from the Dukes of Hazzard
Black Magic Woman-Santana
That Old Black Magic-Frank Sinatra
Harvest Moon- Neil Young
Moon Dance- Van MOrrision
Lookin Out My Backdoor- CCR
One-Eyed One-Horned Flying Purple People Eater-Dr Demento - 
Monster Mash= (Bobby 'Boris' Pickett)
Cotton Eyed Joe- Rednex
80's Electric Slide ( not very swampy- but gets some laughs at a party)
Alligator Stomp - Clifton ChenierCajun & Zydeco Classics - 
witchy Woman- the Eagles
Red REd Wine- Bob Marley
I Put a Spell on YOu- CCR
Tired of Being Sorry- Ringside
Deadman's Party-Oingo Boingo
Lime in the Coconut- Jimmy Buffet
itsy bitsy spinder- Joey Deluxe


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

I like your Credence choices. One of my fav bands.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I like Credence and several of the others. Some good music here.


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

One question... how could you skip "Legend of Wooley Swamp" by Charlie Daniels??


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely Frakkin Right- I had it on my cd i made- missed typing it in...
couldn't be a party with Wooly Swamp....Please add....thanks Bilbo !


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't see the _Witch Queen of New Orleans_ on your list.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I don't see the _Witch Queen of New Orleans_ on your list.


Not sure that I know that one. Will have to go to limewire and check it out.
But the title is certainly one the should be on the list. Add it on ! thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you find it? I found the artist. Look up Redbone.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks PumpkinPrincess, Yes, Redbone. Got it...It is added to my list. Now I just have to recopy my CD.


----------

